# Toll papers



## PeeWeeGTR (Sep 13, 2008)

I imported my self a r34 gtr a few months back, The car was imported to Sweden but first traveled to UK because it was cheaper toll.
Now that I am going to register it in Sweden there is a slight problem, Since UK is a Eu country its not a problem that the toll has been paid in the uk and not in Sweden but they dont aprove my papers. I would need to know how this paper looks like and where I can call to order this if its missing?

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

because the car needs to be registered in UK first? 

i doubt you had it registered in the UK, they are very costly to put though

you need an ESVA document i think


----------



## PeeWeeGTR (Sep 13, 2008)

matty32 said:


> because the car needs to be registered in UK first?
> 
> i doubt you had it registered in the UK, they are very costly to put though
> 
> you need an ESVA document i think


The car dont need to be registered in UK, It will only be registered in Sweden. 
But I need papers stating that I payed all the fees for importing this car.


----------

